# May be a silly question



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

So I was wondering is there a way to make internet calls with the tablet? Add far as I know, Tango, Tikl, and the likes require a phone number for activation. Any thoughts, criticism, advice?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## GunnerOnASpooky (Jul 8, 2011)

Groove ip, it uses your google voice number. I've made calls on both m phone and OG Transformer using it while deployed and tested it on my Prime to call my wife

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------

